# Audible.com audiobook continues to play after Kindle goes to sleep



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

We know that Kindle 3 goes to sleep after ten minutes of no activity.  I recently discovered that an Audible audiobook will continue to play even though the Kindle is snoozing. I need to wake Kindle to stop the book from playing. A few nights ago I fell asleep while listening to a book. I thought I had turned the book off, but I guess I didn't.The next day I discovered that the book had run to the end and that my Kindle battery was completely depleted. Is there any way to make the book stop when Kindle does?


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, I guess no one has any thoughts on this. After researching related posts, it seems there is no solution other than to use a device more suited to audio books. I have an older iPod Shuffle (2nd generation) handed down to me and I'm using that to listen to the last 1/4 of King's _11-22-63_. A good, long read, by the way!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't think most people would want the audio book to stop playing after 10 minutes, especially if they are driving or something.  Just don't play audiobooks if you are going to fall asleep.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think Susan is correct - the Kindle is designed to keep on playing so you can listen while doing something else without having to constantly touch a control to keep the Kindle awake.

If you regularly find yourself falling asleep you really need a device with a timer on it - the Audible app for iThings and Androids all have that facility, so you can set it to switch off after a certain amount of time. (For audible.co.uk customers, using the app also means no more sideloading, since you can download direct to the app from your Audible account).


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for responding, All. A timer is probably the way to go. I'll look into it. I know that TVs have sleep timers, but I didn't know I could get one for an iPod. I just started with audiobooks after enjoying my Kindle for over a year now. I think I do prefer just reading print, but audio is a great way to read while doing other things around the house. Listening to a narrator's voice late at night is a just a little too soothing. I'll nod out while listening on my little iPod, too. Drat! Then I have to do a lot of rewinding.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

mayfire said:


> ..... I know that TVs have sleep timers, but I didn't know I could get one for an iPod......


Just to clarify, the timer is part of the Audible app - it stops the audiobook so you don't lose your place - rather than an all purpose switch-off-the-device-sleep-timer.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying, Linda. However, because I am using an older iPod Shuffle (2nd gen) rather than a more updated device such as iPhone, I think I'm out of luck if I want to use an app. I'm using the  Audible program for PC and loading books (MP3 versions) onto the Shuffle via USB. My brother gave me his little iPod after he upgraded to a better player. If I get really serious about listening this way, I'll consider upgrading, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is why I don't listen to audible books on my Kindle... I usually fall asleep while listening. On the Fire or my iPad I can set the timer to automatically turn off.


----------

